# Tell me something GOOD that happened to you today!



## Lothiriel (Jan 10, 2012)

The original was started by debiraymond over on BackyardChickens.com, and I thought it would be nice to have one over here on BYH. So this is where we post some of the good things that happen in our lives. Everyone has those bad/terrible days, but if you looks close, there is ALWAYS something good that happened, even if it's just the fact that you woke up and are alive! So share with others, encourage each other, and comfort if someone needs it. That's what makes us one of the best online communities on the web. 

For me, the good thing that happened was my NH hen Duchess, who's suffering from a sour crop, took her "meds" willingly this morning. I gave her cream and acidophilus and soaked some bread in it. She's slowly improving, and that's wonderful!


----------



## Julienkc (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, I got my dishes done and floor cleaned since BYC is down, lol. I had 2 ducks hatch yesterday, not today. I would have been lost without my support while I was waiting for them to make their appearance.


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

My dog, Boingo (who was recently diagnosed with diabetes) had a urea glucose reading of 1/10% this morning which is fabulous!!!  
Just a couple of weeks ago he was at death's door.  Now, I've got my wonderful cuddlebug back!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 10, 2012)

The sun is shining and it is so beautiful outside!  The good thing?  I'm alive, I can see, smell, hear and experience this beautiful day and I can take a walk in the woods with my old dog.  That is all a GOOD thing!  I thank God for all these good things.


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

I got a closet cleaned out and put up another roost bar in the coop, since BYC is down.  Then I meandered over here!  Here's a pic of my flock of 8:


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 10, 2012)

Ooooooooo, big, fat, fluffy and beautiful girls!


----------



## ChickensXOXO (Jan 10, 2012)

I joined BYH.


----------



## Julienkc (Jan 10, 2012)

ChickensXOXO said:
			
		

> I joined BYH.


----------



## ChickensXOXO (Jan 10, 2012)

Julienkc said:
			
		

> ChickensXOXO said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I joined BYH.


Too bad I don't really own anything other than chickens! :bun


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a few Giant African Millepedes, but I guess that doesn't count as a "herd".  I do have a 14 yr old son and his friends are over here a lot, so maybe that should count....


----------



## ChickensXOXO (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> I have a few Giant African Millepedes, but I guess that doesn't count as a "herd".  *I do have a 14 yr old son and his friends are over here a lot, so maybe that should count....*


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

ChickensXOXO said:
			
		

> kla37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I have a few Giant African Millepedes, but I guess that doesn't count as a "herd".  *I do have a 14 yr old son and his friends are over here a lot, so maybe that should count....*


Seriously, if I could feed and water them from troughs outside, I would.


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> ChickensXOXO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, certainly a herd of teenage boys!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I milked my goat. That was good... otherwise I had a pretty bad day today.


----------



## mstricer (Jan 10, 2012)

I got my hair done and cleaned a coop. Beautiful day here in North Central Ohio


----------



## MaggieMay (Jan 10, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> kla37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shouldve fed my 14yo son and his friend from troughs last night!  They made their own dinner, chopped up old frozen polish sausages mixed in a large can of baked beans they brought home from school, leftover from their christmas play! what a mess, looked and smelled gross.  Ate it all.


----------



## MaggieMay (Jan 10, 2012)

My husband brought me a nice cup of latte in bed, I was tired from not sleeping.   then got dog, cat, goat, chicken, and duck/goose feed, and did a huge grocery shop.  Very satisfying!


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 30 eggs in lockdown in the incubator and three of 'em are pipping as we speak.

I might wake up in the morning to some new babies!!


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 10, 2012)

I went grocery shopping and while I was standing around looking for that special brand of tomato sauce my mom likes, this lady walks by, and randomly says to me, "I love your glasses! They are beautiful!" I was like, "Why thank you!" Inside I was actually astonished.


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I milked my goat. That was good... otherwise I had a pretty bad day today.


I hope tomorrow is a better one!


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

EllieMay said:
			
		

> I have 30 eggs in lockdown in the incubator and three of 'em are pipping as we speak.
> 
> I might wake up in the morning to some new babies!!
> http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o117/arianwynlleuad/baby_smiley.gif


----------



## The Warden (Jan 10, 2012)

My emu egg hatched!


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

The Warden said:
			
		

> My emu egg hatched!


   Congratulations!

And


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 10, 2012)

The Warden said:
			
		

> My emu egg hatched!


Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## ~GotGoats?~ (Jan 10, 2012)

i went to the Cheescacke Factory today


----------



## jd4570 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm off work tomorrow!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

I had a hole in one sock...  But the other sock didn't have a hole in it.  Which meant I only had to darn one sock.  AND  less work meant more free time.  So by the time I got done darning my sock, I  had extra time to read threads on this website.

That was good.  Now I can take a nap before driving to the airport to take a plane to Seattle to visit my GRANDCHILDREN and my daughter!


----------



## elevan (Jan 17, 2012)

My dog's diabetes was under control for the day!  (first time since he was diagnosed)


----------



## TigerLilly (Jan 18, 2012)

2 more of my chickens have started laying!


----------

